# Bridgeport Step pulley casting damage



## PDVanc (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi,

I am fixing up a really abused 1965 Series 1 Step Pulley Mill, apart from all the parts missing from the machine through neglect, I have a issue with the Upper Step Pulley casting. I have attached a few pics, not sure how the damage actually occurred. But trying figure out the best course of action. The damaged area is not a crack, and them damage does not go through to the other side. I really am warry of welding it up, due to the machined area behind the damage would be affected. To me it looks like there is enough metal there to be structurally ok, was thinking of just filling 
the area in a with a high quality epoxy to patch over the damaged area, and keep any chips or dirt from making it worse.

What do you people think about it?

Pics below show damage, and the other one shows the area from the back


----------



## LEEQ (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't see what a purely cosmetic fix would hurt. I don't know if I'd go that far even. I'm short so I don't see the top of my housing much though.


----------



## schor (Sep 19, 2013)

Did someone take a grinder to it for some reason other than just a bad day with grinder in hand?

I cannot picture the whole assembly, what forces are playing on the ground area? I think not much?


----------



## PDVanc (Sep 20, 2013)

schor said:


> Did someone take a grinder to it for some reason other than just a bad day with grinder in hand?
> 
> I cannot picture the whole assembly, what forces are playing on the ground area? I think not much?



I don't know what did the damage, previous damage by others, doesn't look like a grinder did it, no idea maybe they had a cam ring that was damaged and kept gouging the casting. This is just speculation, more interested in the best way to proceed.


----------



## LEEQ (Sep 21, 2013)

The area needs little strength to do it's job. What you have left is more than plenty. You would be in fine shape to pretty it up and never look back. Have you filled it, or are you undecided as of yet?


----------

